
Show HN: Edit Google Docs in the Shower via Amazon Echo - acucciniello
https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-doc
======
sebleon
Very cool, what inspired you to make this?

~~~
acucciniello
Whenever I am walking around the house, or doing a chore and my hands are not
free(to pull up a computer or phone) and I had an idea, I wanted to be able to
make sure that I can store ideas or things that I needed to complete.

